# [V] Notebook Lenovo Y570 i7 Quad, 8GB Ram, GT555 WIE NEU + Garantie



## iashvilli (2. September 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich möchte mich von meinem super Notebook trennen, da ich mir etwas kleines von Apple zulegen möchte, was allemal für mich reicht.

Es handelt sich um das Lenovo Y570. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: habe es Ende 2011 erst erworben, 1A Zustand, alle Produktmerkmale findet ihr hier:
LENOVO IDEAPAD Y570 M62GQGE Core-i7, 8GB, FREEDOS bei notebooksbilliger.de

Neupreis lag damals bei ~850€.

Ich hätte gerne noch 600€ inkl. Versand als versichertes DHL-Paket dafür - Windows 7 64bit gibt es gratis obendrauf. 
Des Weiteren lege ich die Rechnung von Ende 2011 bei, wodurch ihr noch in den Genuss von 1,5 Jahren Restgarantie kommt, falls wirklich mal was sein sollte.

Bei Interesse meldet euch einfach bei mir, Bilder lasse ich euch gerne per Mail zukommen.
Ich habe mich hier erst neu angemeldet und ich weiß selber wie es ist, wenn man "Angst" hat von einem Neuling etwas zu kaufen - denjenigen kann ich aber nur mein eBay-Profil empfehlen, wodurch sie sicher überzeugt wären, dass mit mir alles problemlos verläuft.

Beste Grüße
Micha


----------

